# Spektrum



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

SPEKTRUM is here

check it out!!!!


----------



## pancartom (Feb 26, 2002)

got one... will try it out tomorrow!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Waitin' for the Futaba version


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

I assume the Futaba unit will work with a Lynx 3D


----------



## OVAL4EVER (Jan 17, 2002)

does anyone know if the futaba version has a definate projected release date?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The version for the Futaba is labeled Futaba/Hitec so I assume it will work with them. The last date I seen is Feb. but since the Airtronics one is a month or so late I suspect the Futaba one will be too.


----------



## bulitbill (Sep 24, 2002)

Talked to Horizion on friday, the Futaba first shipment should be out within the next two weeks


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

A guy at our track had problems with his spectrum this weekend and ended up taking it out. The receiver kept turning off, at that point the system needs to reboot.


----------



## SlipNSlide (Jul 6, 2004)

I would not be surprised that with the rush to get the units out that some will suffer some quality problems.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Rush to get them out? They are already a month overdue.


----------



## Jo jo FRY (Oct 3, 2004)

Mine cuts on and off to ... It doesnt like 5925 hitec servos


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I am a bit of a skeptic, I bought a 2.4GHz cordless phone and the interference was so bad I returned it for another brand same thing, returned that for a 900 MHz and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If you don't get a phone with the spread-spectum technology, it can have interference. Also, home wireless networks run at 2.4Mhz and almost always interfere with cheap 2.4M phones.


----------



## OVAL4EVER (Jan 17, 2002)

hmm the smart money tells me to wait and see. I'm sure even if there are glitches the company will stand behind the equiptment, but why be a guinia pig if you don't have too.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

hankster said:


> If you don't get a phone with the spread-spectum technology, it can have interference. Also, home wireless networks run at 2.4Mhz and almost always interfere with cheap 2.4M phones.


That is kind of my point, there is alot of stuff out there that operates on 2.4G

A phone with dss can have interference too


----------



## pancartom (Feb 26, 2002)

i ran mine saturday, and it was flawless. i bought a second reciever today for another car. this thing is too cool... :thumbsup:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

A phone and a wireless router, both without spread-spectum, can interfere with each other. The Spektrum uses spread-spectum so it will pick a channel that the phone or router is not using. The transmitter and receiver are also digitally bonded to each other so the receiver will not process any signal with doesn't have the digital signature it is bonded to.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Just curious, is there a way to "set" a receiver to pick up signals from a certian transmitter or is there something Im missing here?


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but that would require significant modification to the internals of the receiver. A PCM transmitter (even though it's not RFC'd this way) sends out a unique id on a timed basis. The PCM reciever picks this up when powered on and uses the Unique ID as SORT OF a checksum in received transmissions.

I don't know this to be the case, so no one flame me for it! Since it's not 'regulated', like an RFC (even though those aren't even regulation), it is probably different for different manufacturers. I suppose if you could program the IC inside the receiver, you could make it work for only a specific radio.

Hopefully someone pipe in and enlighten us.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

When you first get the system, you have "bond" the receiver to the transmitter. This means you have to press a button on the receiver and transmitter, the receiver "hears" the transmitter and bonds to it. The receiver then will not respond to any transmitter other then the one it is bonded to. The receiver can be re"bonded" to another transmitter by going though the setup again.

Just a note. You can actually turn on your car and set it down on the track. Once you get on the drivers stand, you can then turn on the transmitter. During the time the car is on but the transmitter isn't, the car will not move or glitch since it will not process any signals for any source other then the transmitter it is bonded to.


----------



## toytowne (Oct 29, 2001)

I got mine on friday, set up was easy, this thing is awsome. ran it last night with no problems at all

tj


----------

